# Cocoa Beach 2/7



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Being a High School teacher and a Baseball Coach my busy time of the year has come. Baseball Season officially started 3 weeks ago so lets just say my fishing has come to a hault. Luckily the weather has not been the greatest so I haven't missed too much. 

I checked the weather earlier in the week and the good ole' weather man called for sunday to be sunny and 5-10mph winds so I said I was going fishing. Well, weather men are not perfect and it was blowing more like 15-20 and partly cloudy. I was not going to let that stop me! I was going fishing!

I decided to take the Flatstalker out around the 1,000 islands area of Cocoa Beach and try to sight cast some redfish. Although the weather was not great I did manage to get 2 upper slot fish and a lower slot fish. All fish were caught on DOA paddle tails in the Rootbeer/Chartruese color. 

The fish were all in some really skinny creeks which made fighting them a blast. All fish were released.

The Creeks


















The Fish



























This was the second fish I caught...It must have been attacked by something...Dolphin?? Fish fought real hard and swam away fine so I am assuming it was ok..



















The lower slot fish


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

sweet, looks like a nice place to hide from the wind.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice feesh! that one looks like it was fighting with an outboard :-/. lol, it's been so long since I've seen a mangrove shoreline, there's one tiny single mangrove tree in my 30 miles of local waters.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work dude


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice protected waters...perfect!  Great catching too!


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice job,
That's where I go to hide from the wind my self.


----------



## flafos (May 3, 2007)

I like the pic with your hand holding the tail. Good work!


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

So they aren't all dead.  Nice catch coach!


----------

